# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Good LPS in NW Arkansas or Kansas City?

## Axqu

I've just moved to NW Arkansas from NJ. I had a couple awesome local pet stores out there (seriously check out Reptile Roadhouse or Major League Exotic Pets if you're in NJ; both are excellent) I'm not finding any good local pet stores in Arkansas. Does anyone have anyplace that's good? I also have lots of family in Kansas City and am up there fairly frequently, so if I have to go to KC for my frog shopping, I will.

----------

